# New to AT but fairly old



## mdrosiere (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome to AT from another sooner


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Outdoor Sooner. Have fun here.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard this is a great resource.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You've come to the right place !*

:mg: I'll get that :welcome: wagon out for you !:wave:

:sad: Heck, I'm so old :Cry: that many youngsters have asked me :archer: what it was like teaching the Indians how to shoot a bow !:archery:

:sad:


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome, light wallets sure hamper our hobbies!


----------



## Outdoor Sooner (Dec 9, 2009)

mdrosiere said:


> Welcome to AT from another sooner


Thanks mdrosiere! Stillwater was a great place for me back in the 70's. Many great days and memories. Not a graduate from there, just post graduate work. Don't ask me who my team is. You might throw rocks at me!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Jmills224 (Oct 14, 2005)

:wink:


Outdoor Sooner said:


> Thanks mdrosiere! Stillwater was a great place for me back in the 70's. Many great days and memories. Not a graduate from there, just post graduate work. Don't ask me who my team is. You might throw rocks at me!


Welcome Outdoor Sooner. I don't know about mdrosiere:wink: but what did you think of the Sooners teaching them cowboys how to play football a couple of weeks ago? I catch hell all the time since I'm in cowboy country:darkbeer:

Have fun on AT!

~J


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

